# VIP FFL Season 3 Draft Thread



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright, so we're doing four rounds of drafting. The slots have been picked randomly.

Please keep it rolling, guys.

If you're going to be out for a while, please PM me or GMW with an ordered list of your picks so we can keep this rolling.

The first event is UFC 91, and I can't start organizing everything until we've all picked.

*Round 1*

Wawaweewa: *Anderson Silva*
The Legend: *Georges St. Pierre*
Funkyou: *Miguel Torres*
6sidedlie: *Big Nog*
Sterling: *Forrest Griffin*
Norway1: *Fedor Emelianenko*
wafb: *BJ Penn*
Steph05050: *Marcus Davis*
Walker: *Urijah Faber*
yorT: *Mauricio "Shogun" Rua*
Shamrock-Ortiz: *Cain Velasquez*
Toxic: *Rashad Evans*
Tripod87: *Wanderlei Silva*
Malkyboy: *Brock Lesnar*
Sinister: *Fabricio Werdum*
Kilik: *John Fitch*
Coppershark: *Micheal Bisping*

*Round 2*

Coppershark: *Lyoto Machida*
Kilik: *Kenny Florian*
Sinister: *Quinton Jackson*
Malkyboy: *Shane Carwin*
Tripod87 *Rich Franklin*
Toxic: *Patrick Cote*
Shamrock-Ortiz: *Wagnney Fabiano*
yorT: *Demian Maia*
Walker: *Shinya Aoki*
Steph05050: *Andrei Arlovski*
wafb: *Paulo Filho*
Norway1: *Eddie Alvarez*
Sterling: *Thiago Alves*
6sidedlie: *Nate Marquadt*
Funkyou: *Clay Guida*
The Legend: *Gabriel Gonzaga*
Wawaweewa: *Carlos Condit*

*Round 3*

Wawaweewa: *Jamie Varner*
The Legend: *Sean Sherk*
Funkyou: *Diego Sanchez*
6sidedlie: *Goran Reljic*
Sterling: *Gray Maynard*
Norway1: *Benji Radach*
wafb: *Thiago Silva*
Steph05050: *Nate Quarry*
Walker: *Yushin Okami*
yorT: *Nate Diaz*
Shamrock-Ortiz: *Tyson Griffin*
Toxic: *Gina Carano*
Tripod87: *Josh Koscheck*
Malkyboy: *Spencer Fisher*
Sinister: *Gesias "JZ" Calvancante*
Kilik: *Gegard Mousasi*
Coppershark: *Dan Henderson*

*Round 4*

Coppershark: *Randy Couture*
Kilik: *Junior Dos Santos*
Sinister: *Thales Leites*
Malkyboy: *Joe Stevenson*
Tripod87 *Joachim Hansen*
Toxic: *Frank Mir*
Shamrock-Ortiz: *Jose Aldo*
yorT: *Martin Kampmann*
Walker: *Josh Barnett*
Steph05050: *Jason Mcdonald*
wafb: *Nick Diaz*
Norway1: *Yoshihiro Akiyama*
Sterling: *Robbie Lawler*
6sidedlie: *Amir Sadollah*
Funkyou: *Keith Jardine*
The Legend: *Luiz Cane*
Wawaweewa: *Mac Danzig*


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Anderson Silva, bitches.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Why am I not included? I'm positive I signed up.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh shit my bad. I accidentally put Toxic down twice. I flipped a coin to give you one of the spots he had.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

It's cool, thanks for fixing it. Really want to be in this.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No problem. I want to make sure that everyone that wanted in got in.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I should be on thi sevening (about 5hrs from now.) I PM'd MJB my top couple of names in case The Legend comes on between now and then to keep the draft going.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I am ready to pick...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, Im always at the ass end of these things, oh well my list is cause I dont want to hold everyone else up but I might have to add some names depending on how this goes


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic I still have the list you sent me do you want me to use that one if you're not around?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

The Legend selects the P4P best fighter in the world yes you just read that correctly he is better then Anderson Silva and that is: Georges "Rush" St. Pierre


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Funkyou chooses Miguel Torres

Cochise you're up now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The Legend said:


> The Legend selects the P4P best fighter in the world yes you just read that correctly he is better then Anderson Silva and that is: *Georges "Rush" St. Pierre*


 

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Not fair! Not fair! :sad01:​


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey are we only doing this from the Zuffa rosters since EliteXc no longer exists?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Toxic I still have the list you sent me do you want me to use that one if you're not around?


Yeah give me a small window though because as of right now I havent been called to work so I might be home all day, see how it goes.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Hey are we only doing this from the Zuffa rosters since EliteXc no longer exists?


You can pick from WEC, UFC, DREAM, and Affliction.



Toxic said:


> Yeah give me a small window though because as of right now I havent been called to work so I might be home all day, see how it goes.


Ok I'll give some time for you to post before I post one of your picks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just sent you an updated list, if you beat me in here just go ahead and use it cause I will be using it to make mine.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok sounds good toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Can we institute a time limit on this so its not like last time and a month in the making.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The time limit is going to be 12 hours. I think that's plenty of time to get on and make your choice.

Because of that Cochise is skipped and will get 2 picks next round when it's his turn.

6sidedlie chooses Big Nog.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In order to be fair and being a selfless I guy I would be willing to switch places with Cochise and take his place at #4 and let him have my pick later :confused03:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone else has to wait too man. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sterling is up.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Forrest Griffin


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

fedor


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wafb chooses BJ Penn

Steph05050 chooses Marcus Davis

Walker is up now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Uriah Faber.*​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll take:
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Due to personal reasons ID06 has to drop out. 

Shamrock-Ortiz is up. If he doesn't make his pick by tomorrow morning we will have to skip him and keep going.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

So if we have a fighter that is fighting at UFC 90 is it going to count for us or after UFC 90?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It wont be counting because the draft won't be done by UFC 90 and the season is hopefully starting with UFC 91 if people start making their picks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna give this a bump to try and get it going again.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll go with Cain Velasquez... How long does this go on for btw? He's injured atm, so if it goes on for like a year then this should be fine if he's back by January.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Robb2140 is now up. If he hasnt made his pick by midnight tonight he'll be skipped.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Since its after midnight (at least where you are MJB) and no sign of Rob,

Toxic drafts....Rashad Evans


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Tripod87 picks Wanderlei Silva

Malkyboy picks Brock Lesnar

Sinister picks Fabricio Werdum

Kilik picks John Fitch

Coppershark is now up to pick.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Mike Bisping, Lyoto Machida


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Kenny Florian is my 2nd pick.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Malkyboy chooses Shane Carwin

Tripod87 chooses Rich Franklin

Toxic is up now


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic drafts the next MW champion Patrick the Predator Cote


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Toxic drafts the next MW champion Patrick the Predator Cote


yeah ok :thumbsdown:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Robb is skipped again. I have a feeling he isn't going to be joining us this season.

Shamrock-Ortiz chooses Wagnney Fabiano

yorT is up now.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll take Damian Maia


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Shinya Aoki


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

norway1 said:


> Shinya Aoki


Hey you skipped! You can't have my Shinya Funkygroundgame Shiny pants.
I pick Aoki, you can have Hellboy. ​


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

norway1 said:


> Shinya Aoki


Someone got a little antsy lol. There's like 5 people ahead of you still.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

My turn, I pick Paulo Filho..


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

eddie alvarez


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Thiago ‘Pitbull’ Alves


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drafts not even over and I already have an injury,


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Nate Marquardt


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Well its been well over 12 hours so I guess Cochise ain't joining the fun this season. I pick Clay Guida.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Gabriel Gonzaga


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Carlos Condit, Jamie Varner


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sean Sherk


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Robb2140 and Cochise have been cut from the roster.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Diego Sanchez


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

There's two guys I want and I really don't think either will be available in the 4th round. Here's a gamble due to injury but.. Goran Reljic.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> Diego Sanchez


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I had the same reaction when someone took Aoki. As if anyone else should have his funky groundwork at their disposal.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Grey Maynard


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

benji radach


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

wafb drafts Thiago Silva


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill take nate quarry


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Yushin Okami*​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate Diaz


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Tyson Griffin, he's gonna beat any lightweight bar BJ and Sherk, and guess what? He won't fight either of those two next year


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gina Carano


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Tick tick tick..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Tripod87 picks Kenny Florian


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Malkyboy picks Demian Maia

Sinister picks Gesias "JZ" Calvancante

Kilik is up now.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Tripod87 picks Kenny Florian


I already have Kenny Florian.

My third pick is Gegard Mousasi.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone already has Maia as well.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Tripod takes Koscheck and Malkyboy takes Spencer Fisher instead.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'll take Dan Henderson, and Randy Couture.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I choose Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I'll take Dan Henderson, and Randy Couture.





kilik said:


> I choose Junior Dos Santos.


Damn two picks i thought would be there when it's my turn


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Thales Leites


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Malkyboy chooses Joe Stevenson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No sign of Tripod so....
For my final pick Toxic drafts Frank Mir.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good, I didn't want Mir anyways.

Give me JZ Calvan!

Edit: oops, he got taken already 

It was between him and Hansen, so I guess it will have to be Hansen now.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

how much longer we gonna wait for shamrock-ortiz? just wondering...its been way over 24 hours


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Crap sorry, Jose Aldo please.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

yorT chooses Martin Kampmann

Walker picks Josh Barnett


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i pick jason macdonald


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm going with Nick Diaz.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Sexyama


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

last few picks and there are still top 10 fighters still available.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Robbie Lawler


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Amir Saddolaaaaah.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Keith Jardine


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Luiz Cane


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Mac Danzig


----------

